# Now which food? In light of the recall



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2005)

To me this whole Menu Foods recall is just horrifying. I don't know if it is the fact that SO many brands are all processed and made in the same place, or the fact that there is actually RAT poison in the food! To think of all the pets that have been exposed to the poison and could suffer a horrible fate because of it, just tears me apart. It has made me very grateful that the products that I choose to feed my little angel are made at plants where only ONE brand of food is made. I have been feeding my little Bailee half Natural Balance and half Blue Buffalo adult Chicken and Brown rice Life protection formula. I took a class in small animal clinical nutrition and have gone through the ingredient lists, both foods have EXCELLENT ingredients, she basically eats healthier than her mommy does!! She has done so well on these foods that I wanted to share my experience with some of you that are looking to switch in light of the recall. If you have any questions you can sure ask me!! Hopefully everyone's precious little babies are healthy and non were exposed to the food, I will pray for all of you!!



















www.bluebuff.com










www.naturalbalance.net


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo is on NB Duck and Potato! He does GREAT on it, loves the taste and his tear staining has really gotten better!














I, too, feel horrible for anyone who's pets were affected by this whole thing


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> Kosmo is on NB Duck and Potato! He does GREAT on it, loves the taste and his tear staining has really gotten better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was looking at a picture of Gizmo today from back in October and Whoa, what a difference it's made on his tearing since I've had him (and Charlie, thought he barely has any) on NB, especially since I've had him on the Sweet potato&fish formula. They love it and I'm so happy they're eating healthy. 

This would def. be a good alternative.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> To me this whole Menu Foods recall is just horrifying. I don't know if it is the fact that SO many brands are all processed and made in the same place, or the fact that there is actually RAT poison in the food! To think of all the pets that have been exposed to the poison and could suffer a horrible fate because of it, just tears me apart. It has made me very grateful that the products that I choose to feed my little angel are made at plants where only ONE brand of food is made. I have been feeding my little Bailee half Natural Balance and half Blue Buffalo adult Chicken and Brown rice Life protection formula. I took a class in small animal clinical nutrition and have gone through the ingredient lists, both foods have EXCELLENT ingredients, she basically eats healthier than her mommy does!! She has done so well on these foods that I wanted to share my experience with some of you that are looking to switch in light of the recall. If you have any questions you can sure ask me!! Hopefully everyone's precious little babies are healthy and non were exposed to the food, I will pray for all of you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > To me this whole Menu Foods recall is just horrifying. I don't know if it is the fact that SO many brands are all processed and made in the same place, or the fact that there is actually RAT poison in the food! To think of all the pets that have been exposed to the poison and could suffer a horrible fate because of it, just tears me apart. It has made me very grateful that the products that I choose to feed my little angel are made at plants where only ONE brand of food is made. I have been feeding my little Bailee half Natural Balance and half Blue Buffalo adult Chicken and Brown rice Life protection formula. I took a class in small animal clinical nutrition and have gone through the ingredient lists, both foods have EXCELLENT ingredients, she basically eats healthier than her mommy does!! She has done so well on these foods that I wanted to share my experience with some of you that are looking to switch in light of the recall. If you have any questions you can sure ask me!! Hopefully everyone's precious little babies are healthy and non were exposed to the food, I will pray for all of you!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

This is probably a dumb question, but I imagine even if you stay with NB but want to try diff. flavors, you'd still have to slowly switch to get their tummy used to it?








[/QUOTE]

Gena, that's what I was wondering too. If I wanted Ollie to try a different kind of NB do you have to do it gradually? I'm guessing yes...

Ollie has NB duck and potato--he loves it. He's never had tear stains so I don't know about that one.

I also love the NB biscuit treats--they only have like 5 ingredients in them total. Ollie LOVES them. My only complaint about them is that they are HUGE. I wish NB would come out with the same biscuits for small breeds. I have to break them in half and they don't break very evenly or easily.
[/QUOTE]
Thanks! I figured as much







Yes, I agree, NB should come out with puppy size treats! Being that so many of our little furbutts on this site alone use their products. Maybe we can e-mail the company and suggest it!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2005)

I would probably recommend switching flavors gradually even though it is the same brand, they have different ingredients that might irritate the tummy And I agree on the treats, they need to make small ones for our babies. The company is very customer oriented so I would bet if someone e-mailed them with the suggestion they would consider it.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> I would probably recommend switching flavors gradually even though it is the same brand, they have different ingredients that might irritate the tummy And I agree on the treats, they need to make small ones for our babies. The company is very customer oriented so I would bet if someone e-mailed them with the suggestion they would consider it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here I go!









Ok-I e-mailed the company...also mentioned that a lot of people on the forum I'm on use their products!







I'll let you know what they say!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have been feeding Lady Nature's Variety products for about the last six months. I am rotating the products every couple of months like they suggest because of her allergies. I have really been pleased with the quality of this food and the results I'm seeing.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

We're feeding our furbaby Merrick's Grammy's Pot Pie dry. She refused to eat the Natural Balance dry food, but she loves the canned and the NB rolls. Also, she eats a variety of the Merrick's canned. We like to switch it up a bit because she's easily bored with the same food everyday. Oh, and sometimes we cook for her


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I used to feed the Natural Balance too but my kids won't eat it. I recently switched to Canidae but I want to try Merrick. It actually looks yummy to me.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Lexi's been eating Natural Balance & she does fine with it. She's my little piglet; she'll eat just about anything! LOL! Gracie was eating Wellness puppy (and so was Lexi) and I wanted her to switch over to the NB (she's 9 1/2 months old) but she refuses to eat it. I was going to switch her to the adult Wellness chicken, but decided against that. I had a sample bag of Merrick Puppy Plate & she loved, loved, loved it. So she is now eating the Merrick Turducken, since it is closest to the Puppy Plate & she is eating it very well.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie doesn't really like to eat, but is on NB duck and potato and eats it better than any other food I've tried to feed her. I bought the NB Eatables canned Southern chicken and dumplings and she loves it. She gets the NB Roll-A-Rounds for a treat and would eat the whole bag if I let her. She hated their biscuit treats and Pam is right they just crumble when you try to break them in half.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I feed Lilly Merrick and I switch between flavors. I was told that as long as the flavors are the same brand that they shouldn't have problems. We had no stomach problems here


----------

